

Python implementation of algorithms from Russell & Norvig's Artificial Intelligence book - muriithi
http://code.google.com/p/aima-python/

======
thorax
Ah, the fond memories.

The professor I had for my AI course taught 100% via the Socratic method. It
was one of the most challenging courses to prepare for because you had
absolutely no idea just how deep you would personally be challenged to discuss
for the next class. Really taught me how to be prepared thoroughly before an
event.

Sadly, this caused us to go so in-depth into the material that we didn't get
as far as I would have liked. But the course clearly helped ground me in ideas
we explored more in later studies.

The good pseudocode in that book always struck me as fairly easy to reproduce
in Python-- it's great to see some of that captured.

------
andreyf
Holy Dijkstra! That's some great practice :-P

Edit: not that Norvig needs it. How does he have the free time for this?

~~~
comatose_kid
You probably don't need that much free time each day. Doing something
constructive for even half an hour a day can really add up over weeks and
months.

~~~
tim2
Programming for just half an hour every day is like having sex for just one
minute every hour.

~~~
comatose_kid
Not really - I've managed to write a basic raytracer within these constraints.
But I doubt one could make a baby with your analogy :)

------
yters
Here's a page with a number of implementations:
<http://aima.cs.berkeley.edu/code.html>

